# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Buenas Prácticas Agricolas en el Cultivo de Aguaymanto (Global GAP)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Proyecto de Implementación de Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas para el cultivo de uchuva bajo el Convenio Sena -- Asohofrucol, operado por la Facultad de Ingeniería Agroindustrial de la Universidad Pontificia Bolivariana, con el apoyo de instituciones como CORNARE, SENA, C.I. Caribbean Exotics, entre otros.     *Fuente: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=arq_olNxMic*      Temas similares: CURSO: GLOBAL GAP VERSION 4.0 "IMPLEMENTACIÓN DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS" CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRACTICAS AGRICOLAS - NORMATIVA GLOBAL G.A.P VERSION 4.0 I Curso Taller Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas con Énfasis en Global Gap en la Fruticultura Proyecto Buenas Prácticas Agrícolas en el Cultivo del Mango Peruano

----------

